# Finally some Credits



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

Finally some Credits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מי אנחנו:
ליטל ואורן (28) מאזור המרכז, שנינו סיימנו תואר ראשון בקיץ האחרון.
אנחנו ביחד כבר 7 שנים , נשואים חצי שנה.
חזרנו מטיול ארוך במרכז אמריקה וניו יורק אחרי חתונה משגעת שמנתה 357 אורחים בידיוק (הברוטו היה 390).


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

ההצעה: 
ההצעה הייתה במצפה אופיר בשעת ערביים - מקום מדהים שמשקיף על הכנרת והסביבה.
זו הייתה הפתעה גדולה שכללה לילה בצימר וארוחת ערב במסעדה באזור (לא זוכרים את השם).


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
המארגנים של המסיבות רווקים ורווקות תיכננו את שתי המסיבות באותו הלילה...
בבוקר שאחרי הפגישו אותנו יחד בחוף הים בהפתעה ואז שתי המסיבות התאחדו למסיבה אחד גדולה ופיקניק בחוף הים. היה מדהים!


----------



## simplicity83 (15/2/13)

רעיון מעולה! 
נשמע לי ממש כיף לעשות את המסיבה בשני חלקים, בהתחלה בנפרד ולמחרת ביחד בים! 
אנחנו אמנם כבר אחרי (ואכן חגגו לנו באותו וויקנד, אבל בנפרד) , אבל זה בהחלט נשמר אצלי כרעיון לחתונות הבאות שיגיעו. 

המון מזל טוב


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

ההזמנה


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

הטבעות 
את הטבעות קנינו בבורסה.
יש את החנות ג'קסון (כולכן וודאי מכירות אותה)  - שם לא מצאנו אז קנינו בחנות בקומה הראשונה באותו הבניין.


----------



## butwhy (15/2/13)

תמונה חמודה! 
אהבתי את התמונה, ואהבתי ממש את הטבעות!
אתם זוכרים במקרה את השם של החנות? ומחירים?
תודה!


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

יש לנו את הקבלות של הטבעות 
איפשהו בבית...
מבטיחים לחזור אלייך עם תשובות בנושא


----------



## butwhy (15/2/13)




----------



## חתן חדש (17/2/13)

"מאור תכשיטים" רחוב: 
הרקון 15 , מתחם הבורסה ברמת גן.

בהצלחה!


----------



## butwhy (18/2/13)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ומזל טוב


----------



## hillala8 (17/2/13)

איזה תמונה חמודה!


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

איפור ושיער 
את האיפור והשיער עשתה יפית קובי שהייתה מקסימה מהרגע האחרון שפגשנו אותה.
השיער שלי לא זז מילימטר עד סוף החתונה וגם האיפור לא ירד ונמרח (למרות החום שהיה בחתונה בגן פתוח


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

השמלה 
את השמלה תפרו לי אצל רינה בהיר בתל אביב.
השירות שם היה מאוד מקצועי ואישי.


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

שמלה2


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

נעליים 
את הנעליים קניתי בחנות ביפו שמתאימה את הנעל לרגל. העקב לא היה גבוהה מידי (כמה סנטימטרים בודדים)
היה לי מאוד נוח לרקוד וללכת על הנעל עד סוף הערב (שנגמר ב2:15)


----------



## niki86 (15/2/13)

אתם זוכרים במקרה את שם החנות?


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

אלינור - 
אשתי מאוד חששה לקנות כי הביקורות באינטרנט לא כל כך טובות.
אצלנו המצב היה הפוך לגמרי, השירות היה מעולה והנעלים באיכות מעולה


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

המפגש 
התארגנתי במלון דניאל בהרצליה, ממליצה בחום על המלון הזה.
מאוד נוח שם והשירות מעולה (במיוחד לזוגות מתחתנים)


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

צילומים מקדימים 
את הצילומים עשינו בבית המלון, בלובי, במרפסות השונות שם ואחרי זה נסענו ליד קיבוץ געש של שם מקום מאוד יפה לצילום.
רצינו משהו פשוט ולא מורכב מידי שגם יהיה לנו קרוב לגן אירועים (הטירה בגעש- הגן המערבי)


----------



## פרילי 86 (15/2/13)

איזה חמודים


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (15/2/13)

איזו תמונה יפה !!!


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

תודה רבה )


----------



## lanit (19/2/13)

מקסים! 
והחגורה בשמלה ממש משדרגת, ישר תפסה לי את העין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב!


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

צילומים מקדימים2


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

צילומים מקדימים 3


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

המלווים 
המלווים שלנו היו האחרים שלנו, 2 מכל צד
היה ממש כיף איתם והם מאוד עזרו לנו במשך כל היום הזה, יום יבוא ונחזיר להם באותו מטבע


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

הטירה בגעש- הגן המערבי 
התחתנו בגן המערבי, מקום מאוד יפה ופשוט.
מתחם קבלת הפנים הוא נפרד לגמרי מחתונה עצמה שזה מאוד יפה ותוחם את כל האירוע ואת השלבים שלו.
קיבלנו תגובות טובות מהאורחים על טיב האוכל.

לפי דעתנו ככל שיותר תשגעו את המקום ותראו לו כמה פרפקציוניסטים אתם, הוא לא יעשה פאדיחות או דברים מאחרי גבכם.

*שימו לב שעל השולחנות אין עיצוב מוגזם, כל מה שרצינו היה בעלות של 0 שקלים. נר במרכז שולחן ועלי כותרת, קו נקי כמו בהזמנה.


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

החופה 
שירים:
להורים: אהבה היא שיר לשניים - אילנית
לשושבינות ולנו: ערב של יום בהיר - אפריים שמיר
שיברת כוס: זה הרגע לאהוב- שרי


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

חופה 2 
את כל הארגון של הנישואים עשינו דרך צהר. ממליצים בחום על הארגון הזה, הוא מאוד מאוד ידידותי לחילוני 
גם את הרב הזמנו דרך צהר, הוא היה מקסים ומאוד התרגש בשבילנו


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

שבירת כוס 
התמונה הזו ממש מצחיקה כי בגלל התפיסה המהירה, רואים את הגרב של נייק... כולם צחקו שזו פרסומת מעולה לחברת נייק


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

ריקודים 
הדיג'י שלנו היה דותן סופר מ- 4PLAY הוא באמת בן אדם מיוחד והצליח לקרוא את הקהל שלנו בצורה מקצועית מאוד.
הוא ניגן את כל סגנונות המוזיקה והשאיר על הרחבה כמות של 100 אנשים עד 2 בלילה (החתונה הייתה באמצע שבוע).


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

שימו לב לאטרקציה יפה ופשוטה 
בלונים לבנים ברחבה. זה יצא מאוד יפה בתמונות


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

עוד קצת ריקודים 
ביקשתי מדותן סופר (DJ) שאנחנו רוצים בתחילת החתונה ריקודי עם... זה סחף את כולם והפתיע אותנו כמה כולם השתוללו בזה


----------



## פרילי 86 (15/2/13)

רעיון חמוד! 
יתכן וגנבתי אותו


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

תרגישי חופשי ... חחח


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

ריקוד ראשון 
שיר:
CRAZY LOVE- הקאבר של רד בנד ומרינה מ"ב.

התמונות המעולות שלנו בניצוחו של שחר ליבני מ-SIL. הבן אדם הזה פשוט לא נח לרגע וצילם אותנו תמונות מדהימות, לאחרונה גם קיבלנו את האלבום המדהים ואת הוידאו שהחזיר אותנו לחתונה


----------



## FayeV (18/2/13)

איזה יופי! 
אני מאוד מאוד אוהבת את הביצוע הזה. תודה על הקרדיטים!


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

טבעות תוך כדי הריקוד 
אנחנו מאוד אוהבים את התמונה הזו


----------



## butwhy (15/2/13)




----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

תקציר של הקרדיטים 
בסיכומו של דבר, היה אירוע מקסים שתיקתק כמו שעון. 

ספקים:





 DJ- דותן סופר - 4PLAY





 צלם- שחר ליבני SIL





 איפור ושיער - יפית קובי





 גן אירועים - הטירה בגעש - הגן המערבי





 עיצוב- אבי המעצב של הטירה- לא ממש הייתה לו עבודה אצלנו כי רצינו קו נקי ובסיסי





 הזמנות- עיצוב שלנו, הדפסה ב FREE PRINT

ביגוד:





 שמלת כלה- רינה בהיר





 תכשיטים- רינה בהיר





 נעליים- חנות עיצוב והתאמת הנעל ביפו





 חליפה חתן- בגיר בקניון גבעתיים





 נעלי חתן- האש פפיז

עוד דברים:





 טבעות- חנות בקומה הראשונה בבניין איפה שג'קסון (לא זוכרים את השם)





 קשקושים לרחבה- רחוב כפר גלעדי בתל אביב


----------



## yael rosen (15/2/13)

תמונה מדהימה!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזל טוב ענק
ותודה על הקרדיטים - שקעתי ונהניתי מהם מאוד.
(קיצור קרדיטים - גאוני!)

מזל טוב וחיי נישואים מאושרים מלאים בחלומות הדדיים!


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

איזה כיף!! 
תודה רבה!!!


----------



## Bobbachka (15/2/13)

תודה על הקרדיטים! 
קצר ולעניין והתמונות כיפיות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות טובים, בריאות ורק בשורות טובות!


----------



## חתן חדש (15/2/13)

אם למישהי/ו יש שאלות נוספות, אני אשמח לסייע מנסיוננו


----------



## Amazing18 (15/2/13)

קרדיטים מדהימים והתקציר הזה שוס!!! 
ממש חבל על הזמן, איך לא חשבנו על זה קודם?
ממש חשוב התקציר הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כל הכבוד!
והמון המון המון מזל טוב, אתם מהממים!


----------

